# BucketMAX by ShopVac



## NiteWalker

That's pretty cool. 
Thanks for the review.

I might grab a couple to dedicate to a couple of machines instead of attempting to roll around my bigger vac.


----------



## Dlow

The safety feature you mentioned is actually just a float valve. The ball acts as a float when using it for fluids, when the water level gets high enough it raises the ball to block the suction port off and keep the liquid from getting blown out the exhaust port and getting in the motor. Although it does what you said, it won't shut the motor off like a true safety mechanism would. Good review.


----------



## felkadelic

I picked up one of these a few weeks ago. I've been impressed with the suction power but I need to find a way to fasten it down-they're pretty top heavy


----------



## ParksArt

You are right.. it is a bit top heavy if pulling on the hose and all….which is what I do to scoot it around my shop hehe. I wonder if a brick in the bottom of the bucket would remedy that?


----------



## NiteWalker

For the one I plan on dedicating to hand routing I was thinking of wall mounting it.


----------



## ParksArt

Cool. Be sure and post pics of your finished product!


----------



## Dusty56

Nice review and video work : )


----------

